# Savory Stuffed Pork Loin



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Pulled that other half of pork loin out of the freezer and let it defrost.
Scratched my head thinking of what to do with it... Stuff that sucker!
But with what, sweet or savory, "Hey Mom, I'm cooking tonight, sweet or savory?" "Savory!" she replied.
Check the fridge for likely ingredients and hit on a winning combo.

*Cherry Smoked, Savory Stuffed Pork Loin*

Slathered with a coating of Dijon Mustard
Stuffed with a delicious, savory blend of Sweet Onion, Red/Yellow Bell Peppers, Sun Dried Tomato, fresh Garden Herbs, Feta Cheese and some Garlic
Rubbed with mix of dried herbs and garlic powder


*Recipe*

Trim fat off loin
Butterfly like a jelly roll and pound flat
Salt well
Coat with Dijon mustard

Mince all veggies and herbs
Sautee Onion, Bell Pepper, Sun Dried Tomato and garlic, let cool
Add 1 egg white, 3/4 C bread crumbs, the minced herbs and the Feta Cheese
Combine well
Spread evenly over loin
Roll loin up tightly and truss well
Season outside of loin

Smoke over Cherry at 300'-325' to an average IT of 150'











* Ready for the Smoker*



*Finished Product*



*Beautiful Jellyroll Slices *







*Money Shot
plated with cheesy mashed and caramelized onions*


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Damn! Nicely done.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How special is that!!! And the pics need to be in a coffee table Cook Book!!!!!!!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

looks good.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks amazing. i spent the day replacing the pick up in my boats gas tank. nothing but my butt sticking out of the console door for the morning. too pooped to cook. eating left over carne guisada.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Damn! Nicely done.


Thanks Flappin.



Paymaster said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How special is that!!! And the pics need to be in a coffee table Cook Book!!!!!!!


Dang'it Paymaster, you're making me :blush: Thanks man, one Pit Master to another.


stc1993 said:


> looks good.


Thanks man.


smooth move said:


> looks amazing. i spent the day replacing the pick up in my boats gas tank. nothing but my butt sticking out of the console door for the morning. too pooped to cook. eating left over carne guisada.


Thanks.
Hope ya got it fixed.
Nothing wrong with left over carne guisada if it's good to begin with.


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Gotta love herbs fresh from the garden.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

zodiac470 said:


> Gotta love herbs fresh from the garden.


Yes'sir.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dude ! One word of awestruck flattery seems to cover it.


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

GROUPERKING said:


> Dude ! One word of awestruck flattery seems to cover it.



Your comments on the coffee/steak thread were funny, but please don't throw out the stuffed loin . . . . unless you call me first !

Excellent.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Repeat Performance for My SiL*





*Cajun Dirty Rice, with Andouille Sausage and Chicken Livers *



_Sauteed Asparagus with Sweet-n-Red Onions_


----------

